# which chanel BLACK flap bag.. has the red interior leather?



## PlatinumSerenity

which chanel flap bag.. has the red interior leather?

like--- i believe the chanel classic  and reissue flaps--- in the medium size and in BLACK and with the GOLD chain ... all have the red interior???

But the chanel classic and reissue ... that are NOT in black and have silver hardware--- just come in the black interior leather.

Correct?

And does it matter if it's caviar or lambskin... to get the red interior?


----------



## Classic Chic

it just depends on the year, Timeless Classic Black Caviar clutch come in either red or black interior, 2006 Reissue flaps all have red interior regardles of HW.


----------



## missisa07

Lambskin bags have red (burgundy) interiors.  Caviar bags have interiors that match the color of the bag on the outside.

Burgundy lambskin lining has nothing to do with the color of hardware, to my knowledge.


----------



## asl_bebes

missisa07 said:


> Lambskin bags have red (burgundy) interiors. Caviar bags have interiors that match the color of the bag on the outside.
> 
> *Burgundy lambskin lining has nothing to do with the color of hardware, to my knowledge.*


 
missisa is right ... my jumbo GH and medium SH both have the burgundy lining.


----------



## rbaby

Yes, it is only the black lambskin. My black caviar has black interior.


----------



## chanelbaby

My vintage Jumbo in Black Lambskin has a black interior


----------



## bondat

so all black chanel caviar bags have colors that match the bag... even if it's a DOUBLE FLAP CAVIAR?  should the 2nd flap of a black caviar bag, be in black as well or red?


----------



## bondat

so all black chanel caviar bags have colors that match the bag... even if it's a DOUBLE FLAP CAVIAR? should the 2nd flap of a black caviar bag, be in black as well or red?


----------



## bondat

Hey guys... Should a jumbo 2.55 Chanel bag in Caviar with Double Flaps have BLACK or RED Interior?


----------



## kara_n

^I think black.


----------



## world

Do some of these have no hologram tag inside?


----------



## perfumegirl01

my mom's black reissue has a double flap and the inner flap is burgundy lining.  the bag is calfskin.

my grey reissue (also calfskin and double flap) has grey lining.  

my new classic mini (single flap) is totally black inside.  

I believe when I tried on a black caviar jumbo flap at NM's, my SA said the double flaps came in both colors, some with black and some with burgundy.  I did not inquire too much since I did not plan to buy a jumbo at that time but I can ask next week when I pick up my mini.


----------



## gigimm

missisa07 said:


> Lambskin bags have red (burgundy) interiors.  Caviar bags have interiors that match the color of the bag on the outside.
> 
> Burgundy lambskin lining has nothing to do with the color of hardware, to my knowledge.



I think missisa is correct, caviars match the color of the bag while lambskins are usually burgundy, well, I mean, this is what I see mostly.

But I think it still depends when they were issued since I saw a beige lambskin in black interior.


----------



## ShabbyDaisy

Actually, I just purchased my first Timeless Classic Flap in black caviar last month and the interior is burgundy (from the actual store, not online). The ladies working at the Chanel Boutique in Venice explained that all of the Timeless Classics have burgundy interior, when I'd asked if it came in another color (I didn't care for the burgundy). That's how you know it's a classic flap, apparently. 

I did notice that the other bags had black or grey satin interiors, but that was special bags like the Patchwork Flap that was just released. I have an older bag from the Paris New York Collection from 2005 or 2006 and that is lined with black satin (exterior is tweed). 

If you want to know for sure, give any boutique a call and they will happily answer


----------



## ShabbyDaisy

world said:


> Do some of these have no hologram tag inside?


 
Some hologram stickers are hard to see in these bags. I didn't see it at first when I was in the store and the sales associate had to almost turn the bag inside out for me to see it. 

On my Paris New York Tweed bag, the interior is satin and there is an actual tag with the hologram attached. It's on the left side, I believe (without looking inside of my purse). It's also on the left side of my Classic Flap, but it's stuck towards the very bottom in the main compartment (left side) on the actual leather.

So, I believe that there is a fabric tag with the sticker on ones lined in satin and leather bags just have it stuck inside on the left.


----------



## lidoosh123

do all chanel flap bags have a double flap? or do the old styles not?


----------



## DIVAENDEMAND824

Now all Chanel classic bags have double flap. I think this restarted in 2010.


----------



## LuxBagLVr

My black lambskin double flap w GHW has a burgundy interior.


----------



## viciel

my black reissue has burgundy interior.


----------



## Madelyn923

mom bought me a jumbo caviar leather in silver HW.but i am surprised that my mom told me that the interior is burgundy.i prefer the black interior.im wondering if i can rfeturn it here in the U.S even if my mom bought it in Paris.


----------



## lallybelle

Since November 2010, when the Jumbo's & Maxi's started having double flaps the Caviar flaps also started having the burgandy leather. You will not find a brand new in store Jumbo with a black interior. Single flaps are long gone.


----------



## Madelyn923

Hello!thank you for the information.that is actually a relief for me! because ive been wanting the jumbo bag with the black interior.;( im trying to call chanel boutiques all over the places here in U.S. But unfortunately, theyre all gone out of the jumbo in caviar leather with the black interior in silver HW.thankyou so much!


----------



## Madelyn923

And yea im talking about the double flap bag.


----------



## newvoguehit

I also want to know whether a black caviar medium double flap has burgundy interiors or just black interiors,anybody can confirm it?


----------



## perfumegirl01

My black caviar jumbo in ghw and the double flap style has a burgundy lambskin interior.  I prefer that since it is somewhat of a Chanel signature.


----------



## perfumegirl01

Also forgot to mention my moms black reissue has burgundy lining but my grey reissue does not though I have heard that some years, the grey reissue had burgundy lining.  I think it depends more on year and isnt a constant.


----------



## *bubs

I think it's usually the iconic burgundy interior. Thats mostly of what ive seen in stores or online. I have the black interior but I heard from an SA that it was seasonal tho from that year 2007-2008. That's just my thoughts tho, not sure completely.


----------



## Lawseenai

I have a black medium classic double flap in caviar leather with SHW. The interior is burgundy as well ... I prefer the burgundy as it seems more "Chanel" if you know what I mean


----------



## LadyEnoki

My caviar black jumbo has burgundy interior silver hardware. It's a double flap. They used to have single flaps and those were black interior. I'm really fond of the burgundy. Its like a special surprise for me when I open it every time


----------



## Inacarly

Do anyone know if the inside of a caviar bag says Chanel and made in france right under, is a fake?


----------



## LadyEnoki

Inacarly said:
			
		

> Do anyone know if the inside of a caviar bag says Chanel and made in france right under, is a fake?



No mine says made in France. It's either France or Italy


----------



## sugaryblue

Mine is a black caviar and it has burgandy lining. I think it depends on the edition. Originally, only lambskin has burgandy lining...


----------



## love_potion_9

I don't know about flaps but when it comes to reissues, the classics have the burgundy interior while the seasonal styles have black. I have a black washed caviar reissue with a black interior cause the bag is a seasonal style


----------



## ddebartolo

I am looking at at bag on Ebay that says it's a medium flap and the dimensions are 10" x 6" x 2.5"  the interior lining is black, not burgundy.  It's a double flap in caviar leather and the serial number starts with 12.  Can anyone tell me if this is really a jumbo? I can't tell from the pics and the person selling it doesn't really know the difference between the 2 sizes.  Does the medium caviar flap come with black interior? Cuz I thought they all were in burgundy.  Thanks in advance


----------



## lallybelle

As stated throughout this thread, Chanel changed the black interiors to burgundy in Caviar bags around November 2010. A 12 series bag would definitely have a black interior, M/L or Jumbo.  A 12 series Caviar Jumbo would not have a burgundy interior and would not have a double flap . As always post in the Authenticate This thread to check any bag you are interested in before purchasing from ebay.


----------



## ddebartolo

THANK YOU!!! I don't really know how to tell what year a 12 series was made in and I have tried to educate myself on this but keep getting confused.  I'm not even sure what 12 series means   Thank you for your info


----------



## lallybelle

Your welcome. 12 series just refers to the first 2 number of the hologram sticker (serial number) The 12 series started in about mid 2008 and ran until about the fall of 2009. Right now Chanel is up to 17.


----------



## ilove2shop247

So I've been searching for a M/L Black caviar GHW with burgundy linning.  Is it possible to find this?  what years should I be looking for?  

this is my dream bag!! but it seems like it is impossible to find!


----------



## lallybelle

How is it impossible? It's what's out now. Since 2010.


----------



## ilove2shop247

lallybelle said:


> How is it impossible? It's what's out now. Since 2010.



I'm looking at pre-owned bags- and have been watching yogis, fashionphile, anna's, etc on a daily basis --but have yet to see this bag come up!


----------



## lallybelle

ilove2shop247 said:


> I'm looking at pre-owned bags- and have been watching yogis, fashionphile, anna's, etc on a daily basis --but have yet to see this bag come up!



Ahhh, So you're probably just seeing mostly older bags then. Gotcha. Well like I said it's been almost 2 years since the change. Good luck!


----------



## LadyEnoki

ilove2shop247 said:
			
		

> I'm looking at pre-owned bags- and have been watching yogis, fashionphile, anna's, etc on a daily basis --but have yet to see this bag come up!



They have the burgundy double flap black on fashionphile


----------



## ilove2shop247

LadyEnoki said:


> They have the burgundy double flap black on fashionphile



where, where, where!! I just checked again.  I see a M/L caviar with black interior. 
and a bunch of jumbos.  

I'm looking for gold hardware, M/L, Black double flap caviar with burgundy lining!! all in one bag  

xoxo


----------



## LadyEnoki

ilove2shop247 said:
			
		

> where, where, where!! I just checked again.  I see a M/L caviar with black interior.
> and a bunch of jumbos.
> 
> I'm looking for gold hardware, M/L, Black double flap caviar with burgundy lining!! all in one bag
> 
> xoxo



Oh ok nvm then sorry wasn't paying attention lol I saw lots of jumbos and black caviar something with burgundy interiors recently. I just browse when I need a distraction. There's a maxi on Anns fabulous finds. The jumbos were sold. Just keep looking! Everyday!


----------



## sheyaen

hi kind soul..any idea if a 4th series black vintage 2.55 jumbo lambskin will comes with black inner ? and without the embroidery cc logo ? thks for help


----------



## nakisa

hi,

i have a very important question (for me!)

do Black LAMBSKIN flap bags come with BLACK INTERIOR at all?!

would appreciate your quick help!


----------



## tutushopper

nakisa said:


> hi,
> 
> i have a very important question (for me!)
> 
> do Black LAMBSKIN flap bags come with BLACK INTERIOR at all?!
> 
> would appreciate your quick help!



The So Black jumbo classic flap has a black interior and is lambskin. Some bags with no flap had a black interior but all solid black lambskin classic flap bags have the burgundy interior.


----------



## sarah_n

what is the inside color of chanel Caviar flap handbags?
if it can be burgundy, is it a dark burgundy? or light red/burgundy similar to lambskin bags inside?

thanks!


----------



## Puttin On Ayers

sarah_n said:


> what is the inside color of chanel Caviar flap handbags?
> if it can be burgundy, is it a dark burgundy? or light red/burgundy similar to lambskin bags inside?
> 
> thanks!


I just bought a Classic Maxi in caviar ...the second flap and the main compartment is a dark burgundy.  The other areas are all black


----------



## Puttin On Ayers

also the outside back pocket is lined in burgundy


----------



## Mooni

Hello gorgeous ladies I know this is an old thread but I really need to know about the inside lining of the BACK POCKET of the medium lambskin black double flap Chanel 
I really need to know does the inside lining comes black or burgundy?


----------



## tutushopper

Puttin On Ayers said:


> also the outside back pocket is lined in burgundy





Mooni said:


> Hello gorgeous ladies I know this is an old thread but I really need to know about the inside lining of the BACK POCKET of the medium lambskin black double flap Chanel
> I really need to know does the inside lining comes black or burgundy?



Did you read the post right above yours?


----------



## Mooni

Lol that's embarrassing ;p thnx for bringing my attention to it


----------



## goodbrand

Oh, finally I found answers here I always curious why my m/l flap different... My series 15xxx (bought 11/2011) m/l black caviar ghw: the first flap in black caviar lining also 2 big pockets under flaps. The second flap, interior, and inside rear pocket are burgundy lamb leather lining. My light beige caviar jumbo has the same color for lining and under flaps.


----------



## MASEML

My single flap jumbo has a black interior. I'm missing out on the burgandy as I really like it.


----------



## tutushopper

MASEML said:


> My single flap jumbo has a black interior. I'm missing out on the burgandy as I really like it.



Ah, but it's lighter to carry and you can fit more!  You could always get a burgundy card holder to put inside!


----------



## Anna Tran

Hi all!
I want to buy a black caviar Chanel double flap in M/L size and the buyer said she bought it in early 2013. interior the bag is all black. May i know is it real one. Tks so much :x


----------



## kkamit

Hi ladies! I'm looking at a black chanel caviar small flap bag, and was wondering if the interior should be burgundy or black? the one I'm looking at has burgundy interior. Thanks!


----------



## lallybelle

kkamit said:


> Hi ladies! I'm looking at a black chanel caviar small flap bag, and was wondering if the interior should be burgundy or black? the one I'm looking at has burgundy interior. Thanks!


 
Depends on the year it was made. If it was made after late 2010, burgundy is correct. What is the hologram?


----------



## kkamit

lallybelle said:


> Depends on the year it was made. If it was made after late 2010, burgundy is correct. What is the hologram?


Hi, thanks for the quick response. I don't have it on me at the moment but will get back. And it was my mistake, it is the mini (the one that's more rectangular shaped), not the small.


----------



## lallybelle

kkamit said:


> Hi, thanks for the quick response. I don't have it on me at the moment but will get back. And it was my mistake, it is the mini (the one that's more rectangular shaped), not the small.


 
Oh if it's a mini, I'm not sure as it's seasonal and really could have been either. Do you have the tag? If we can figure out the season, someone who knows more about mini's may know what season the one you are looking at is supposed to have.


----------



## Baglover44

Hi there I also have a vintage chanel black lamb skin jumbo (GHW) with black interior lining


----------



## Baglover44

My vintage black lambskin jumbo (GHW) has black leather lining


----------



## *LVoe*

Hi guys,

Understand this is an old thread... 

Appreciate if anyone help with this - I just bought a caviar M/L classic double flap code 20xx but it has black lining! I don't question authenticity but do you know which year has red lining as this bag was definitely produced after 2010?

Thank you so much xx


----------



## ironic568

*LVoe* said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Understand this is an old thread...
> 
> Appreciate if anyone help with this - I just bought a caviar M/L classic double flap code 20xx but it has black lining! I don't question authenticity but do you know which year has red lining as this bag was definitely produced after 2010?
> 
> Thank you so much xx



They changed the lining from black to burgundy somewhere in late 2010. Do you mean that your bag is from the 20 million series _and_ has black lining?


----------



## katiebal

*LVoe* said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Understand this is an old thread...
> 
> Appreciate if anyone help with this - I just bought a caviar M/L classic double flap code 20xx but it has black lining! I don't question authenticity but do you know which year has red lining as this bag was definitely produced after 2010?
> 
> Thank you so much xx



If your bag is the classic black m/l (rigid caviar, shiny gold or silver hardware), then a 20xx bag should have the burgandy lining. If it is a seasonal release, then the inside lining will match the outside color. I have a black caviar jumbo that has ruthenium hardware, and since it was a seasonal release, the interior lining is black.


----------



## *LVoe*

Thanks so much ironic568 and katiebal.

I believe this is a classic. Can someone correct? It was from a reputable seller, but the black lining still bugs me.


----------



## OrangeSherbet

*LVoe* said:


> Thanks so much ironic568 and katiebal.
> 
> I believe this is a classic. Can someone correct? It was from a reputable seller, but the black lining still bugs me.



Is your 20xxx with 7 or 8 numbers?


----------



## *LVoe*

Hi OrangeSherbet,

Mine has 8 numbers...



OrangeSherbet said:


> Is your 20xxx with 7 or 8 numbers?


----------



## OrangeSherbet

*LVoe* said:


> Hi OrangeSherbet,
> 
> Mine has 8 numbers...



Then I find it puzzling because there seems to be an engraving on the CC lock which is characteristic of the older classic flaps that have gold-plated hardware. After 2010, and your flap is definitely made after 2014, which is clearly what is suggested by the 20xxxx 8-digit number, the black caviar classic flaps with GHW should be with burgundy lining (all ML, jumbo n maxi) and no markings on the CC. Is the number in the flap also 8 digits and matching with the number on the card?


----------



## lallybelle

Hmmm black lining with hallmark on HW is correct for prior to around April 2009, BUT not for 20xxxxxx.

Have authenticated.


----------



## Alessandra D

lallybelle said:


> As stated throughout this thread, Chanel changed the black interiors to burgundy in Caviar bags around November 2010. A 12 series bag would definitely have a black interior, M/L or Jumbo.  A 12 series Caviar Jumbo would not have a burgundy interior and would not have a double flap . As always post in the Authenticate This thread to check any bag you are interested in before purchasing from ebay.


Hiii, please HELP ME. 
I'm Brazilian and I see a chanel classic flap in a site, caviar, with the black interior, and the number of serie of her are only numbers; "1104 .."
Is it true? I'm scared to death.


----------



## lallybelle

Alessandra D said:


> Hiii, please HELP ME.
> I'm Brazilian and I see a chanel classic flap in a site, caviar, with the black interior, and the number of serie of her are only numbers; "1104 .."
> Is it true? I'm scared to death.



Hi there! 11 series would have the black interior. But please have authenticated before purchase. Post in the Authenticate this thread https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/authenticate-this-chanel.937412/page-389 and post link to the sale and an authenticator will help you. Good luck and welcome to tPF!


----------



## NikkiOo

Hi guys! Just wondering if you guys know if the lining of the back pocket of classic double flap jumbo is burgundy color?


----------



## Bags_4_life

NikkiOo said:


> Hi guys! Just wondering if you guys know if the lining of the back pocket of classic double flap jumbo is burgundy color?



Yes it is!


----------



## NikkiOo

Bags_4_life said:


> Yes it is!


Thanks!


----------



## vannilicious

Hi ladies,

I bought a pre-owned Chanel soft Lambskin maxi flap but my interior is bright red (see pic below) instead of the classic dark burgundy red. I had it authenticated on PurseForum and it was authentic but this colour lining still bugs me. The seller who sold me mention she bought it in 2009 in chanel boutique in hongkong  and  it was not refurbished at all. So it originally came in this colour. I've seen other similar bags but those are dark burgundy.

Does the chanel bag interior lining comes in this colour? The colour is making me uncomfortable.
Any inputs will really help!

TIA!


----------



## Kmy88

Hello, 

A new mini classic flap in black lambskin SHW purchased in Paris should it have black or burgundy lining on the inside?


----------



## CristinaFLN

Hi, you guys! I know this is an old post... Do you know if a trendy cc in black calfskin with chevron quilting will have burgundy or black interior? I've seen both being sold online from supposedly reputable sellers but I'd like to make sure. Thanks!


----------



## peacylove

Bags_4_life said:


> Yes it is!


Is it fake if the main interior is burgundy but the interior in the back pocket is black?


----------



## OrangeSherbet

peacylove said:


> Is it fake if the main interior is burgundy but the interior in the back pocket is black?



Hi, my black 2.55 flap has burgundy main interior but black interior for the back pocket. Hope that helps.


----------



## katlina

I was wondering if the burgundy lining always always always means that the outside of the bag is black. I’ve seen some vintage ones on the market which are described as dark brown and they look dark brown-blackish but a have a red interior. From what I know of vintage dark brown should be dark brown inside as well. Therefore I believe they could be black ones which have faded in colour? Anyone? Any ideas?


----------



## Henelalee

love_potion_9 said:


> I don't know about flaps but when it comes to reissues, the classics have the burgundy interior while the seasonal styles have black. I have a black washed caviar reissue with a black interior cause the bag is a seasonal style


Hi, 

for reissue, I know we have RHW and aged GHW, do they consider classic to HWG and SHW in classic line? and is chevron pattern considered seasonal or classic ? I'd like to understand some reissue chevron has black lining while some has burgundy. Thank you


----------

